# can gold be changed to yellow on crt rptv?



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

tv: PIONEER SD-533HD5, 53" CRT RPTV HDTV.
All colors look very accurate except for yellow, it is gold. The only way I can get a decent yellow color is to turn the color adjustment way down which makes all other colors too dull. At least it is an accurate gold color, not greenish or redish.
It has this problem using any input, whether it's component inputs (HDTV), s-video, or composite input. 
Is there something in the electronics that can be changed or adjusted for an accurate yellow.

I have calibrated the Red, Green, and Blue by eye and it looks spectaluar (except for yellow) compared to what it was out-of-box. Obviously a professional calibration is best but don't have that option where I live.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

When you say you calibrated the RGB by eye, which adjustments exactly are you referring to? Are these Cuts, Gains, Biases, or Drives? If so, you really can't calibrate them by eye, and this could be causing your issues. If you're referring instead to Tint/Hue/Color controls, then your next step might be to get a calibration disk (if you have a THX Certified disk in your collection, it has an Optimizer on it that can help if you have the proper blue filter glasses). These disks and the filter method doesn't do as good a job as a trained professional with measuring equipment, but should do better than doing anything by eye.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you turn the color down all the way, you should see black and white, no color. If you see yellow, there is a gray scale problem.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Turning color all the way down produces black&white, no tint of any color.

The red, green, and blue color adjustments adjust those primary colors individually. They are not adjustments made in any electronic menu of the tv, they are 3 physical knobs that twist, they are found in the lower left front of tv behind the speaker grill.

It's had this gold coloration all it's life since back in 2003, before I ever adjusted anything. Yellow is simply red and green mixed together, if I mis-adjusted the primary color settings, then yellow would look either greenish or redish, not gold. This leads me to believe it is a problem with the tv's electronics that mixes color.

I use both the SD, and blu-ray HD test DVD's for adjusting (I lent them to a friend so I can't see which one it is, it's not AVIA, it's the other popular one).

I thought maybe you all would say that this was a common problem for tv's and there wasn't any home remedy for it. Maybe the yellow color bar on the color bar test pattern is supposed to be that dark of a shade of yellow and I just didn't know what true yellow really looked like.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The controls you are adjusting are the G2 bias (aka screen) controls. Before adjusting I would recommend referring to the service manual for the proper procedures for your set. 

If you have good gray scale with the color off and with gray scale patterns on discs, then have a problem when you add color, you either have a source problem or a color decoder problem. I do not recall much ability to adjust color decoding in this set, but to be sure would have to check the service info.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, I adjusted the screen controls last year, I have the service manual but can't remember what it says about them (probably says "DO NOT TOUCH"). I adjusted them because there was no electronic menu control to adjust individual primary colors and I just couldn't live with the huge red push from the factory. Now everything looks so much more natural, especially skin color, no more sun burned skin all the time, yeah. And my adjustments didn't make the yellow-gold color any better or worse.
Guess I'll just live with it, I'm happy.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

gdstupak said:


> I'm happy.


That should be your goal. :T


----------



## Michael Osadciw (Apr 4, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I do not recall much ability to adjust color decoding in this set, but to be sure would have to check the service info.


Icaillo - you are correct: there are no colour decoder adjustments on this television. Get grayscale correct. Compromise all colours to minimize red/green push. If his yellows look golden, it's possible that his grayscale is compromised from moving the grayscale controls without test equipment. The canvass that the colours are painted on is incorrect.


----------

